# Arrow in the eye of cub



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

A friend sent me some game cam photo's. I noticed this little guy had an arrow through his eye. Why would anyone take such a shot or even shoot at this little of a bear?


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

There are actually 3 reasons someone would take that shot:

1) Zero knowledge of bears yet alone bear hunting.

2) Zero competence with a bow.

3) Zero morals with 100% ignorance.

My guess is there was no "tag/license" involved there either.

Mark


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

can it live healthily like that? or will it most likely perish this winter?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe someone took a shot at mama and the arrow deflected somehow. Regardless, it's painful to look at!

KW


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

k9wernet said:


> Maybe someone took a shot at mama and the arrow deflected somehow. Regardless, it's painful to look at!
> 
> KW


Shouldn't be shooting a Sow with Cub anyways...legal or not! (if it was in Michigan...NOT!)


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Poor guy. More food for the antis


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

When I first started bear hunting back in the late 1960's I hunted with a 55 lbs. recurve and cedar arrows, hunting from a ground blind...usually 15 or 20 yards from the bait. A broadside shot behind the front shoulder at close range like that was not difficult. Just a matter of coming to full draw without spooking the bear. When I guided bowhunters, they were focused on making a quartering away shot behind the last rib when shooting from a tree stand. So, my question to the veteran bowhunters is...is that you're preferred shot? Do you believe hunting from a ground blind would be more effective for bowhunters with only modest skill? It worked well for me. I am only asking the question here, not proposing anything.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

That is very sad and most difficult to see. I observed a cub by it's self three different times this year, I am sure we all know what happened to mom. I personally believe that anyone with modest experience with any weapon should leave it at home and use only what you are the most competent with. I like to keep myself on the ground. I heard way to many stories of wounded and lost bears this year. All of them were with either a bow or muzzle loaders. When it comes to bear hunting, the one shot thing goes out the window. Keep shooting till it hits the frying pan and then put your side arm on.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Maybe it's just a stick?? I blew it up and for me it's hard to say it's an arrow for sure?


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Maybe it's just a stick?? I blew it up and for me it's hard to say it's an arrow for sure?


I'm with you, it's not an arrow. Sad that some have to jump to the conclusion that an imbicile did something wrong, when it looks like he simply hurt himself in the woods. Still sad, but that's nature.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

I know the sportsman who got the photo on his trail camera. He told me it is the sow, not her cub. The pair had been coming into his yard at night feeding on left over bear bait he put out for them. I was in hope the bear could possibly be live trapped and receive help. I believe a bunch of us would gladly pay the vet bill.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Let me know if there is a live trap and vet bill....


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I would also contribuite to paying the vet bill if it can be live trapped. The DNR should trap it for free!


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats not an arrow. Its a stick 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope it's not an arrow. In my opinion, I believe I can see the broadhead. This isn't an anti-hunting shot or even an anti bow post. It looks like the same type of broadhead I use(I hunt deer sometimes with my bow). My friend called the CO in Wisconsin to see what they can do. He also hunts with a Vet who would surely assist if it is in fact an arrow. Wisconsin bear season ended a couple weeks ago. It could have been a deer hunter. I have been very concerned about the anti-bear sentiment being projected in Michigan by bogus reports of bear eating deer. One only has look at Yellowstone that once had a robust bear and ungulate population...now a few wolves changed everything. Sorry for getting off subject but I feel it could be related.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

It's a stick.
If it was a hunters arrow it would have more than likely killed it.
Cool pic of how tough it is out there, and what they face out there and sometimes overcome.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Rooster
I am with you. I hope an effort will be put forth in live trapping her. PM me for whatever financial assistance is needed.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

The local C.O. has been contacted asking for help with the matter. If I learn anymore I will promptly post it. It sure is rewarding so many folks on here have experssed their concern. 

Musket....you did see Bearboy's post noting the photo is of a Wisconsin bear, right? Don't want anyone to be misled.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Yes, Rooster I did see Bearboys post saying this is in Wisconsin. Would still be glad to help out and hope that others would too. Now, not to be accused of jumping to conclusions. As sad as this event is for all of us to see, I would not be shocked or surprised if it were a deer hunter who did this. That's not to say that's what I am saying, just saying would not be shocked or surprised. Bearboy, like you said, could be a correlation where bears are being unfairly targeted for what another is to blame.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I cannot believe that an accusation was made that this is an arrow with no evidence other than a blury picture. Now someone else blames a deer hunter. Kind of reminds me of news 8 passing judgement and discrediting someone or something soly to push their own agenda. Until there is proof positive of what it is you shouldn't be blaming anyone. Like mom always said "don't run around with that stick in your hand. You might fall and poke your eye out". Looks to me like he has something on, over or possibly in his eye.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

FixedBlade, no agenda here, just opinions on what it looks like to some. Others are of the opinion the bear jammed a stick into her eye so deep she was unable to paw at it and remove it. Must have really slammed it deep.


Still waiting for some of the veteran bowhunters on here to provide some opinions on my question about bears being more difficult to make a clean shot on from a tree stand ( for bow hunters of average skill) than from a ground blind. Care to chim in?


----------



## Steve White (Oct 8, 2009)

FixedBlade said:


> I cannot believe that an accusation was made that this is an arrow with no evidence other than a blury picture. Now someone else blames a deer hunter. Kind of reminds me of news 8 passing judgement and discrediting someone or something soly to push their own agenda. Until there is proof positive of what it is you shouldn't be blaming anyone. Like mom always said "don't run around with that stick in your hand. You might fall and poke your eye out". Looks to me like he has something on, over or possibly in his eye.



Looks like I am not the only one to disbelieve what is not a clear pic. Could be anything from a stick, flash glitch, spider web, what have you. 

What I plainly see again however. Is a couple of the same people right away taking shots at user groups of the same general activity. HUNTING! OOHH look what a bowhunter did, and they want to take away our hunting. Ohhh, it must have been a deer hunter. BAMMM, right away pic a fight with 2 users groups on what could be nothing more than a single anamoly.

How, many of you own that piece of junk camera? I own several! Most likely have had more cameras stolen than most have ever owned. Then to talk about the pics. Well that is in the thousands to say the least. There is a reason why I check all cameras myself. Even if someone else has checked them. Even if my own daughter checks a camera. I make her swap the chip so I can see it. 

Rich/ rooster- you want veteran bowhunters. Well let your expert on most things tell you again. The damage done does not appear to be from a broadhead. I seen 6 bear just this season alone harvested with a bow. Yes, all with dogs and at a tree. All of which had devestating damage done to them. I can tell you this. Any non believers in slip cam broadheads. Well i am a believer more than before. Always been a NAP fan, but the G5's really impressed me this year. Rich, I know I lost you there, but hey tech has changed in bowhunting a lot in the last 5 10, and 20 years.

Sorry for the rant. But am just sick and tired of the attacks on user groups not fitting the same agenda of a few. Yes, there may be a problem with game management in MI. Just like most states. TO constantly attack others, well that just takes a special breed. 

I could be wrong. More pictures would certainly be the deciding factor. I'm sure this bear will not be seen again this year, but will be around next year just fat and healthy as it looks now. Really, a bear with that wound that kind of wound, that looks that good. 

I could keep going. Have not even loaded the gun yet. Be happy to load and drop the hammer. Real tired of few people always looking to attack other user groups. Really get a life. Maybe go hunt half as much as your mouths run! 

What is great about this. Is that this site is flagged and watched by the anti's. Nothing like giving them free fuel against all of us!! THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Not attacking any user groups. When I bear hunted with a bow I used a Ben Pearson 55 lb. recurve bow and cedar arrows with Herter's Ram MX broadheads. I hunted from a ground blind at close range. A black bear standing broadside at 15 or 20 yards is easy to make a killing shot on. Its just a matter of coming to full draw without spooking the bear....even for folks with average skill like me. I am still hoping to get some opinions on the level of difficulty shot placement is from an elevated tree stand. It could be that hunting from a ground blind for bear is more effective for those of us who are not highly skilled...and it makes for a legitimate discussion. 

Even though I am not up to date on the latest archery tackle, I do know about Rage broadheads. I shot a 4 point buck last year with a Satillite broadhead. Nicked the top of the heart and I only found 2 specks of blood the size of the head of a straight pin. Fortunately, I found him (I'm guessing at the distance) maybe 150 yards away. He bled out internally. When I opened up the diaphragm it was filled with blood, but no blood trail. I am switching over to Rage.


----------



## Steve White (Oct 8, 2009)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Not attacking any user groups. When I bear hunted with a bow I used a Ben Pearson 55 lb. recurve bow and cedar arrows with Herter's Ram MX broadheads. I hunted from a ground blind at close range. A black bear standing broadside at 15 or 20 yards is easy to make a killing shot on. Its just a matter of coming to full draw without spooking the bear....even for folks with average skill like me. I am still hoping to get some opinions on the level of difficulty shot placement is from an elevated tree stand. It could be that hunting from a ground blind for bear is more effective for those of us who are not highly skilled...and it makes for a legitimate discussion.
> 
> Even though I am not up to date on the latest archery tackle, I do know about Rage broadheads. I shot a 4 point buck last year with a Satillite broadhead. Nicked the top of the heart and I only found 2 specks of blood the size of the head of a straight pin. Fortunately, I found him (I'm guessing at the distance) maybe 150 yards away. He bled out internally. When I opened up the diaphragm it was filled with blood, but no blood trail. I am switching over to Rage.


This would be a good thing to talk about. But, is off topic so I will take it to another thread.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

it dont look like a Cub to me, and not an arrow either. JMOP


----------



## buckbartman (Jun 29, 2009)

what arrow?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

The guy who got the photo on his trail cam is fairly certain it is a sow that has a cub with her, and it is the sow that has the injury. We all hope it is not an arrow. Hopefully the sow can be live trapped and get treatment from the vet. If I get any news on it I will post it promptly.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry Rooster, I didnt read your first post, I didnt think it looked like a cub. Keep us updated I will also help pay any vet bill if needed. If in deed its a stick chances are it will come out on its own once infected, but an arrow would be too deep I would think.


----------



## fishin acomplished (Jan 4, 2011)

white is right. everybody is concerned about being better than the next guy, So WHAT!! For the most part we are all trying to do the same things, enjoy the outdoors , spend time with family and friends.Dont try to be better than anybody just do the best YOU can,Do the RIGHT things and everybody would be better off!!!!


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Bearboy said:


> A friend sent me some game cam photo's. I noticed this little guy had an arrow through his eye. Why would anyone take such a shot or even shoot at this little of a bear?


 
*My reply* was addressed to the question asked, and with the only known facts stated...What ever *the REAL SITUATION *is: stick, arrow, pipe, fishing pole, etc... I hope it turns out well for the bear. Rooster -thanks for keeping us updated, and I would be more than glad to help.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Reportedly, WDNR is going to try to live trap the sow bear.


----------



## jimbard (Sep 22, 2009)

This is great news, hope all hunters will support the welfare of this bear.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not a bear raising expert of course.......

But say the bear is live trapped and receives the needed medical treatment. Can a one-eyed bear being released back to the wild? I'm thinking it could end up in a sanctuary to protect it. Anyone else ever hear of a one-eyed bear being released back to the woods?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Received second hand information, the bear has not returned.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I haven't bear hunted in years, but would be more than willing to contribute to the expenses of help this bear. In reference to a one eye'd bears' survival prospects. I saw video of a sow that had lost one of her front legs above the wrist. She primarily walked on her hind legs. She was also accompanied by her triplet cubs. Mom and family doing just fine. FRANK


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

Those animals are darn tough.The first bear that I harvested was missing a paw on one of his front legs.The stub was completely healed over & he was in good condition.I harvested a doe once that had an eye ball hanging from some skin,all dried up,so it had been that way for a time.Just a few years ago I got a buck that had a pretty wide rack.I boiled the skull to do a Euro mount & found that the skull had a 1/4" gap right down the middle.Now that's a migrain! That buck was still chasing does & doing fine.Just shows ya how tough these animals are.


----------

